# 500 watt Halogen light wiv reflector ???



## bud boy (Jan 18, 2006)

at a shop i saw a 500 watt halogen light, wuld this be a good buy, i onli have about 6 plants an there not too big,at the moment i onli have 3 flouro's .thnx people every little help is counted


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2006)

You want either a High Pressure Sodium (HPS) or Metal Halide (MH).
Insidesun.com has a refurbished 250 watt HPS for $75.00. That is a steal.


----------



## skunk (Jan 18, 2006)

i would save the 500 watt halogen light for automotive work. that is what i use it for .


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 18, 2006)

Halogens, besides being hellishly hot, have the wrong spectrum for growing mj.


----------



## bud boy (Jan 18, 2006)

how much is $75.00 in english money, i live in england


----------



## skunk (Jan 19, 2006)

Hot ,hot , Hot.


----------



## skunk (Jan 19, 2006)

Burn You Bootey Hot. Be Smoking Your Plant Same Day.


----------



## WrEkkED (Feb 24, 2007)

75$ is less in your money. like 67's or so roughly.


----------

